# Jerky



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Now that deer season is done it's time to make venison jerky.
It's snowing out side and I'm sit'n here typing this while waiting fot the jerky to get done .
Even trying some Turky Jerjy.
Can't wait!
If you all want some i'll B-mail it to you


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Dude*

That was foul and really cruel


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

After yesterday Jerkyday here it is Ground Hog day and I'm sitn here and eating jerky and yeah it is good. 
Hey wonder how ground hog jerky would taste


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hog*

Jut as good as the others, even chicken....Yep I said chicken. I got some great recipes if ya want them. Just let me know.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Lets hear it


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ok here ya go*

All of these recipes can be used with ANY kind of meat. 

BBQ STYLE

3lbs meat
1 cup of catsup
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar (dark)
2 tbsp worcestershire sauce
2 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cracked or black pepper
1 dash or more of hotsauce

Cut meat into 1/2 inch thick strips. Combine all marinade ingredents in larg bowl. Add meat strips and cover and chill overnight. Dry in dehydrator at 145 degs until pliable. 

CALIFORNIA STYLE

1-2 lbs meat
1/2 cup of soy sauce
garlic salt
lemon pepper

Cut meat with the grain into 1/4-1/2 inch strips. Toss with soy sauce. Arrange strips in single layer on a wire rack placed on baking sheet. Sprinkle with garlic sat and lemon pepper. Place second rack over meat and repeat. Remove top rack. Place in dehydrator at 140 degs OR in slow over as low as it can go for 6-8 hours.

I have others posted in the recipe section. These two and the Hawaiian arethe best I think. ENJOY.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

So these will work in a reg oven on low for long periods of time, eh? I am all over trying it.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Off topic, but Big Worm I been meaning to look you up. I been in North Myrtle that past two weeks. Been working up 400acres few miles back off the beach. Stayed down there 3 nights last week and 3 nights this week. Probably going back in a few weeks. Stayed at the comfort inn (i think?) there beside Outback, near the Hooter and Carabbas and Bottoms Up (classy looking joint:--| ) in North Myrtle. 

On topic. Thanks for the recipes Dogg, keep em coming. Matter of fact Ill take all the jerky recipes you can get me. Im not picky, but its such a hassel to make it, that I like to look through several before I do it. Thanks Dogg.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah Ruddy Dogg thanks for the recipes. 
I just got a dehydrater for my birthday and Im anxious to try it out but I've still got venison jerky fron what i made the other day. I did try a small batch of turky and it's pretty good.
I didn't mix my own marrinade but just to try it I used KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce and ground black pepper. It's delicious love it.
I'm going to save your recipe and try it when I mix my own.I think instead of the brown sugar i'll try some molasses. It's a southern thing. 
I enjoyed the jerky but it pulled a filling out of one of my teeth.So now a trip to the dreaded dentist.:--
Seems like every pleasure has it's price.


----------

